# الدخول الى العمق(رأواأعمال الله وعجائبه فى العمق؛(مز24:107)



## ramzy1913 (31 مايو 2010)

[/سلام ونعمة://


V
الدخول إلى العمق
" رأوا أعمال الله وعجائبه فى العمق " ( مز 107 : 24 )


+ طالب الرب يسوع القديس بطرس بأن يدخل بسفينته إلى أعمق مكان فى بحيرة طبرية ، وأن يلقى الشبكة هناك ( لو 5 : 4 ) ، فالأسماك ، غالباً ما توجد فى العمق .

+ والمعنى الرمزى للدخول للعمق ، هو تعمق الإنسان فى كل أمور حياته العملية والروحية ، وفى الفضائل وفى الإيمان ، ووسائط النعمة والحكمة ، فالجواهر واللآلئ والمعادن الثمينة توجد دائماً فى عمق البحار والمحيطات .

+ فالتعمق في محبة الله :يكون بالتأمل في صفاته، وعمله العظيم معنا، وقراءة كلماته، وعبادته بحب وشكر دائم.

+والعمق في الصلاة: صلاة بحب وليست كتقضية واجب (فرضاً على الإنسان ) .
* " من الأعماق صرخت إليك يارب ..... " (مز13: 1 ) .
* " من عمق قلبي طلبتك" ( ( مز119) .

+ والعمق في الصوم: ليس مجرد الأمتناع عن أطعمة معينة ، ولكن التدريب على ترك الخطية المحبوبة، والتدريب على اكتساب فضيلة جميلة ومرغوبة ومحبوبة.

+ والعمق في القراءات والتأملات الروحية: ليس معناه العمق في كثرة ما نقرأ، ولكن في فهمه وحفظه في القلب وتنفيذه بحب.

+ والعمق في العطاء : ليس المهم مقدار ما تعطي، وإنما بحب وبنية صالحة وبعمق المشاعر التي تعطي. والعطاء بفرح وبشكر، وعطاء كل شيء حتى النفس الآخير (كالشهداء) ، والعطاء في الخفاء ، والعطاء حتى للأعداء المحتاجين ، والعمق في العطاء وبتكريس القلب والفكر لله.



+ والعمق في الخدمة: في أماكن بعيدة ومتعبة ( 2كو6: 11) كالقرى – والأماكن العشوائية.....

+ وكثيرون يعيشون على هامش الحياة الروحية ، فلا يعرفون سوى القشور ، عن العبادة أو الطقوس ، وتكون حياتهم الروحية فاترة وغير مثمرة ، لأنها غير عميقة فى النعمة .

+ وكان المتوحدون والسواح يتركون الأديرة العامرة إلى التعمق مع الله ، فى جوف الصحراء ، حيث الهدوء والوحدة والسكون ، وعمق التأملات ، والصلوات والأصوام ، والقراءات العميقة ، التى تلذ النفس المتمتعة بالتحليق مع الله فى سماه .

+ ويدعونا الله إلى ضرورة الإرتواء من مياه الأعماق الصافية ( حز 34 : 18 ) ومن الماء الحى ( العذب ) الذى يروى العطاش مجاناً !! ، ويرمز لكلام الله النقى ، وعمل الروح القدس بالنفس .

+ والنفس المتضعة ، كلما انحدرت لأسفل فى انكسار وتذلل ( عمق الإتضاع ) ، كلما زادت فى إتضاعها ، وشدد الرب من تمسكها به ، وثبتها فيه وهو فيها ، كالشجرة التى تمتد جذورها فى الأرض فتثبُت أمام العواصف ( عُمق الحياة الروحية يساعد على احتمال التجارب الصعبة ) .

+ ويقول لنا رب المجد يسوع : " كل من يأتى إلىّ ، ويسمع صوتى ( يُطيع كلامى ) يُشبه إنساناً بنى بيتاً ، وحفر وعمق ، ووضع الأساس على الصخر ( المسيح ) ، أما الذى يسمع ولا يعمل ( بالوعظ ) ، فيُشبه إنساناً بنى على الأرض ، بدون الأساس العميق ، فصدمه النهر ( الفيضان ) ، فسقط حالاً " ( لو 6 : 48 – 49 ) . وهو يحدث دائماً – للأسف – فى العالم .

+ فتعمق ( يا أخى / يا أختى ) فى كنوز النعمة ، تجد بركة وحكمة ، ويرضى الله عن عملك ، وتكون بركة لمن حولك .
==============
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم = رمزى


COLOR]


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا موضوع جميل جدا الدخول للعمق


----------



## ramzy1913 (2 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى النهيسى الرب يباركك

:sami73::11::smi106::01F577~130::ab4::smi102:


----------

